# VBA to sum value for each surnames, and repeat that for each society.



## m0101100101 (Dec 23, 2022)

Good morning to everyone,

I am a VBA neophyte who need a VBA formula that allow me to sum for each society (column B) all the value in the penultimate column which are referred to the same surnames in the third-last column. If the sum is major of 50% i have to put 1 in the first white column near.
Someone know how to do that?

thanks in advance to those who can answer me.

Also asked here VBA to sum value for each surname, and repeat that for each society.


----------

